# Iberdrola



## imd12b (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi All
we have received our electric bill and its seems rather high due to a charge for a (Surcharge on power due to lack of PCS 6,7 kW x 67 days x 0,104229 /kW day 46,79 €)
Does anyone know what this is for , we’ve only been out for 13 days in the last billing period and the total bill is for €102.00

Thanks
Andy


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

imd12b said:


> Hi All
> we have received our electric bill and its seems rather high due to a charge for a (Surcharge on power due to lack of PCS 6,7 kW x 67 days x 0,104229 €/kW day 46,79 €)
> Does anyone know what this is for , we’ve only been out for 13 days in the last billing period and the total bill is for €102.00
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Do you know what power you are contracted for - is it 6.7kW?

Was this the actual wording on the bill or has it been translated?

Anyway, I suspect they are saying that you don't have an ICP. This is a device that restricts your power consumption to what you are contracted to use. If you don't have one, then they levy a charge at the highest rate.

So, do you have an ICP?


----------



## imd12b (Jun 30, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Do you know what power you are contracted for - is it 6.7kW?
> 
> ...



I don't think so, iv'e attached a copy of the bill maybe you could have a look at it for me ,As for the translation it was sent through as an English version by Iberdrola


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

imd12b said:


> I don't think so, iv'e attached a copy of the bill maybe you could have a look at it for me ,As for the translation it was sent through as an English version by Iberdrola


Yep, it's exactly as I stated. You are contracted for 3.3kW but because you don't have an ICP, they have charged you accordingly.


You need to find a (Spanish) electrician and have an ICP fitted with all the necessary documentation. This will then be sent to Iberdrola and the surcharge will stop.

I understand that Iberdrola will offer to do this work for you but they are not necessarily the cheapest. Don't be tempted to use a Brit. 'electrician' as it is unlikely that they will be registered to carry out the necessary work.


----------



## imd12b (Jun 30, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Yep, it's exactly as I stated. You are contracted for 3.3kW but because you don't have an ICP, they have charged you accordingly.
> 
> 
> You need to find a (Spanish) electrician and have an ICP fitted with all the necessary documentation. This will then be sent to Iberdrola and the surcharge will stop.
> ...




Thank you and thanks for the heads up on the electrician, we over in July so will get it done then once again thanks, you've been very helpful


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yep, it's exactly as I stated. You are contracted for 3.3kW but because you don't have an ICP, they have charged you accordingly.
> 
> 
> You need to find a (Spanish) electrician and have an ICP fitted with all the necessary documentation. This will then be sent to Iberdrola and the surcharge will stop.
> ...


That's interesting - is there an ICP equivalent for Gas ???


----------

